# The Gourmet Atlas The History, Origin, and Migration of Foods of the World



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of The Gourmet Atlas The History, Origin, and Migration of Foods of the World by Susie Ward, Claire Clifton, and Jenny Stacey

[product="6313"]The Gourmet Atlas The History Origin And Migration Of Foods Of The World [/product]
*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

